# LGD question



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

we have a LDG puppy and she eats everything. Do y’all have any tips to get her to stop?


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

Is she getting high quality dog food?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Supervision with the pup, if you can’t supervise put the pup in a location where there is nothing to chew on, except a chew toy which is hard to chew apart. 

A shock collar would help if the pup starts to chew on something which is a no, no. With supervision and correction.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with above. Puppies need training.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Puppies in general are terrible about chewing. My LGD is worse then most puppies I have had and I think because she is so good about self entertainment. but she loves ropes. So when she claimed a old fire hose I let her have it. She gets told she is a good girl when she is chewing or playing with that and scolding when she goes after my horse tack or scatters the hay strings. She’s not perfect my any means on that but we are slowly getting better. 
If she is extremely hard headed or need her to learn not to learn certain things can’t be chewed fast, a shock collar is the way to go. Not all dogs take a scolding to heart


----------

